# Newwww to VA Beach!!!



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey all, 

Total noob down here...don't know anyone..it's kinda sad. Haha oh well. Anyone else around here???


----------



## Scatterbrained (Feb 6, 2015)

Check out the "Picture This!" group on MeetUp.   Pretty laid back group of people.   I went to a couple of meetings and photowalks with them when I first moved back here, but don't really have to time to keep up with it all.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm on the Eastern Shore.  I really don't make it "across the bay" very often, however.


----------

